# Someone PLEASE tell me the name of this song!



## drowe3082 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi everybody. I'm a retard when it comes to classical music, and I've joined the forum with the hope that SOMEONE can tell me the name of this song. It's one that everyone has heard before, but no one can tell me the name of. Here is a link to a clip of it:

http://media.putfile.com/WHATSONGISTHIS


----------



## jg7085 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi,

it's the 1812 Overture by Tchaikovsky. It's a very famous piece, used a lot in the media, probably most recently in the Iceland adverts. It's also a favourite at the Last Night of the Proms.

Hope that helps!


----------

